# Outlook Alternative mit ActiveSync zu IPAQ



## Daniel Wittberger (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Es gibt zwar einen ähnlichen Thread, aber der behandelt nicht ganz mein Thema. 
Ich suche ein Programm, dass so ähnlich ist wie MS-Outlook. Es muss jedoch auch mit ActiveSync funktionieren, sodass ich meine Daten mit dem IPAQ abgleichen kann. 
Eine weitere Funktion, welche mir aber nicht so wichtig ist, wäre eine reibungslose Syncronisation mit dem OpenExchange Server.
Ich danke recht herzlich für eure Tipps.

Gr33ts
Witti


----------

